
Banksy on Instagram: “The urge to destroy is also a creative urge” - ZeljkoS
https://www.instagram.com/p/BomXijJhArX/
======
okket
See also discussion from yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18153722](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18153722)
(275 comments)

------
JustThrowMeAway
A 'shredder' with the blades pointing sideways. Makes it obvious that this is
not the real device.

Plus a window in the back of the frame.

I think it's pretty clear that Sothebie's was in on the stunt.

